# تقنية واي فاي ( Wi-Fi) :



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

* تقنية واي فاي ( Wi-Fi) :​ 
يرى الخبراء أن القرن الحادي والعشرين سيشهد عهداً معلوماتياً ثانياً، تكون فيها الإنترنت وغيرها من مصادر المعلومات في متناول المستخدم لاسلكياً أينما كان. فبعد أن صارت الإنترنت موجودة في كل مكتب وكل بيت )موصولة بالحائط)، بقي حلم المستخدم هو الانعتاق من قيد الأسلاك واستخدام الإنترنت في جهاز محمول متنقلاً أينما شاء. وتصوّر الحالمون أن الهاتف الخلوي هو ما سيتيح هذا التحرّر من قيد الأسلاك، لكنهم رأوا ذلك بعيداً؛ إذ إن الاتصال بالإنترنت عن طريق الهاتف الخلوي مُكلِف من جهة، وبطيء جداً من جهة أخرى. أما اليوم فإن مظاهر العهد اللاسلكي الجديد حيّة تشهدها في آلاف البيوت والشركات والأماكن العامة في أميركا والعالم بفضل تقنية "واي فاي".
واي فاي( (Wi-Fi، هي اختصار لـ(Wireless Fidelity)، أي البث اللاسلكي الفائق الدقة والسرعة، وهي التقنية التي تقوم عليها معظم الشبكات اللاسلكية اليوم، فهي تستخدم موجات الراديو لتبادل المعلومات بدلا من الأسلاك و(الكوابل ) وهي قادرة على اختراق الجدران والحواجز. وشبكات "واي فاي" أو ما يسمى بالنقاط الساخنة ( Hotspots) هي عبارة عن جهاز هوائي (أنتين) موصول بالإنترنت ويتصل لاسلكياً مع أجهزة الكمبيوتر في مداه الذي قد يصل إلى 45 متراً. ولكي يستطيع جهاز الكمبيوتر (محمولاً أو غير محمول) أن يتصل بشبكة "واي فاي"، يجب تهيئته بدعم تقنية "واي فاي" ، والخبر السار أن معظم الأجهزة المحمولة التي تباع الآن مهيأة ببطاقات "واي فاي" في داخلها وهي معدّة لتكون متكاملة مع النقاط الساخنة التي توفر هذه الخدمة. وعملية الاتصال بالإنترنت عن طريق "واي فاي" سهلة للغاية، فالبرمجيات التي تأتي مع البطاقة اللاسلكية تبحث أوتوماتيكياً في المجال من حولها عن نقطة ساخنة، فإن وجدتها فإن الإنترنت تصبح على مقربة كبسة زر. وقد بلغت تقنية "واي فاي" من الشعبية بحيث أصبح كثير من المقاهي (مثل ستار باكس) والمطاعم (مثل ماكدونالذز) والمطارات والفنادق والجامعات والمكتبات وغيرها من الأماكن العامة توفر إمكانية الاتصال بالإنترنت لكل زائر لديه جهاز محمول، مثل الكمبيوتر المحمول (Notebook) أو الكفي أو المساعد الشّخصيّ الرّقميّ (PDA) أو الكمبيوتر اللوحي (Tablet PC). وتقدم بعض هذه الأماكن الخدمة مقابل ثمن ويقدمها البعض الآخر بالمجان كوسيلة لاجتذاب الزبائن. " 10 "










* تجوال، سرعة، مرونة، رخص : 

مميزات واي فاي كثيرة وجمة، فعملية إعداد شبكاتها سريعة وسهلة، فهي لا تحتاج إلى تمديدات للأسلاك وحفر للحيطان، ويمكن تحريك الأجهزة فيها بجميع الاتجاهات، وحملها والتجوّل بها بحيث يمكنك أن تبقى متصلاً بشكل دائم بالإنترنت، من مكتبك تارة وغرفة الاجتماعات تارة والمقهى تارة أخرى. فهي تتيح قدراً كبيراً من المرونة وبالتالي تزيد الإنتاجية. وهي تتيح للمسافر البقاء متصلاً أثناء السفر، حتى إن كثيراً من شركات الطيران أصبحت تقدم خدمة "واي فاي" على طائراتها ليتمكن المسافرون من الاتصال بالإنترنت عن طريق أجهزتهم المحمولة من على متن الطائرة. وتصل سرعة الاتصال عن طريق "واي فاي" إلى 54 ميغابايت في الثانية، فسرعتها لا تقارن مع المودم الهاتف، بل هي أسرع بعدة مرات من الاتصال عن طريق (الكيبل) أو(( DSL، كما يؤكد غراهام ميلفيل، مدير تسويق المنتجات في قسم الأعمال اللاسلكية في شركة سيمبل تكنولوجيز (Symbol Technologies). وإعداد شبكات واي فاي أرخص من الشبكات السلكية، وبخاصة على مستوى الشركات الكبيرة، كما يفيد ميلفيل، وإدارتها أقل كلفة أيضاً، وسوف تستمر أسعارها في الهبوط نظراً لازدياد الطلب عليها واستمرار دعم الأجهزة لها.



* واي فاي ( Wi-Fi) عربي :

وتبرز نقاط ساخنة جديدة كل يوم في جميع أنحاء العالم، وتتوفر على الإنترنت أدلة لهذه النقاط الساخنة يمكنك أن تجدها على مواقع مثل موقع ( Wifinder.com (. "واي فاي " انتشرت في العالم العربي في أماكن عامة مثل مركز إكسبو الشارقة ومطار الكويت الدولي ومطار البحرين الدولي وكثير من مقاهي الإنترنت والفنادق والمطاعم. وطبقت "واي فاي" على مستوى عدد من الشركات، ففي مطعم آيريش فيليج في دبي يقوم "النادل اللاسلكي" بإرسال الطلبات لاسلكياً بسرعة وبحد أدنى من الأخطاء إلى المطبخ عن طريق جهازه المحمول. وفي مستشفى جورج واشنطن في العاصمة واشنطن يرسل الأطباء والممرضون البيانات الطبية من وإلى السجلات المركزية لاسلكياً عن طريق أجهزة محمولة.


* استخدام ( Wi-Fi)  المنزلي :

أما الاستخدام المنزلي فهو السوق الكبرى "لواي فاي"، فالإقبال عليه يتزايد خصوصاً بالنسبة لأولئك الذين يقومون بإعداد شبكات لأول مرة، إذ بإمكانهم تفادي بناء الشبكات المادية. يقول غيتشل: "مثلما اتجهت الدول النامية مباشرة إلى الهواتف الخلوية متجاوزة الاتصالات السلكية الأرضية، فإن البيوت التي لم تكن فيها شبكات سلكية بالأصل تفضّل شبكات "واي فاي". 
أن "واي فاي" تتيح للإنترنت أن تكون مفتوحة وجاهزة للاستخدام دائما، من السرير أو المطبخ أو الكنبة أو المكتب أو حديقة المنزل، كل ذلك بدون أسلاك. وهناك عدة معايير للشبكات اللاسلكية حددها معهد المهندسين الإلكترونيين والكهربائيين ( IEEE)، أشهرها 802.11b، وقد أقرّ قبله معيار 802.11b. وأحدث المعايير اليوم هي 802.11g، وهذه المعايير متوافقة مع بعضها في الغالب، إلا أن مداها وسرعاتها متفاوتة. ويتوقع لتكنولوجيا "واي فاي" أن تتطور وأن تتغير كما تتغير معظم التطبيقات التكنولوجية الأخرى، "لكنها تمثّل نقطة الانطلاق نحو العالم الموصول الذي نشعر فيه بوجود الإنترنت دائما أينما كنا، على حد تعبير كيفين برايس، المدير التنفيذي لشركة أكيوكود AccuCode ، التي تقوم بإعداد تطبيقات "واي فاي" لكثير من الشركات الأميركية الكبرى، فسوف تكون الإنترنت مضمّنة في كل الأجهزة، وسوف تكون المعلومات متوفرة دائما سواء على مستوى الشركات والأعمال أم على المستوى الشخصي. كم سيكون من المثير مراقبة كيفية تكامل التقنيات المختلفة وكيف سيكيّفها الناس لاحتياجاتهم ويغيروا طريقة استخدامهم لها. " 10 "
​


----------



## abd_alkaraim (25 مارس 2010)

أتمنى أن ينال اعجاب الأعضاء ................. تحياتي..............


----------



## shatobr (26 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ..موضوع جيد عن الواي فاي ولكن تقنية الواي فاي تقنية مرحلية وليست هي تقنية المستقبل وذلك للاسباب التالية :
-محدودية المسافة - 100 متر في افضل الحالات وبذلك في تصلح للبيوت و المكاتب المحدودة 
-الحاجة الي منفذ للانترنت مثلا دي اس ال 
-عدم وجود QOS
برغم ان بعض روترات الواي فاي تصل 54 ميجا ولكن كل الاجهزة تشترك في هذا النطاق 
لاشك ان المستقبل هو لاسلكي وحاليا تتنافس التقنيات التالية :
1- الواي ماكس ..وهي تطوير للواي فاي وحل لمشكلة المسافة و الQOS - تصل تغطية الواي ماكس الي 40 كيلو متر بوينت تو بوينت .
قصور الواي ماكس حاليا انه بوينت تو بونت - اي ان علي المشترك ان يركب هوائي خارجي - وهناك تجارب بدائية حاليا علي تقنية بوينت تو ملتي بوينت ولكنها تلقي منافسة شديدة من التقنيات الاخري
2- تقنية 3G عن طريق الCDMA2000 أو HSDPA/UMTS وهي نفس شبكة الموبايل ويمكن الاستفادة منها عن طريق السمارت فون او اي جهاز كمبيوتر يوصل به USB stick وتصل سرعتها الي 20 ميجا دونلود و 5 ميجا ابلود وهي نفس الموبايل تذهب معك اينما كان ..هي غالية بعض الشئ حاليا ولكن اسعارها سوف تنخفض مع ازدياد المشتركين
3- LTE وهي المستقبل لانها بديل لشبكة الGSM وسرعتها تصل الي 100 ميجا وهي تستخدم الموبايل او السمارت فون ..وهناك مجموعة من الشركات سوف تبدا بالتجارب العملية هذا العام و العام المقبل
تحياتي


----------



## abd_alkaraim (31 مارس 2010)

كلامك جميل اخوي وتحياتي


----------



## ًwimax (2 أبريل 2010)

يالنسبة لهذه التقنية فهي جيدة ولكن لن تدوم ولن تصبح مرغوبة في المستقبل ، فهناك البديل لهذه التقنية وهي 
الواي ماكس التي تصل تغطية مداها إلي حوالي 50 كيلو متر في حالة استخدام الأبراج العملاقة
وإلي حوالي 5 ميل في المسافات القصيرة، وفي الأخير جزاك الله خير علي هذه المشاركة


----------



## حيدر الغربان (25 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وبارك الله جهودك


----------



## acer.7 (2 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس ايهاب علي (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووور اخي عالمعلومات القيمه


----------



## المتعلم الأنيق (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ممنونين وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مظفر الظفيري (7 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هازي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## eng_haidar (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن تزويدي بمشروع بحث للماستر عن تقنية الواي فاي او lte


----------

